

Designers Don't Solve Problems - colmtuite
https://medium.com/p/296d15a272f2

======
visakanv
Hi Colm! I'm following you because of your FANTASTIC UI/UX post on Quora:
[http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-resources-for-
learnin...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-resources-for-learning-
bleeding-edge-web-UI-and-UX-design/answer/Colm-Tuite)

I feel like you're actually understating your case here, burying your point
about generativity in something that sounds a little trite, like "The Journey
Is More Important Than The Destination".

\- Amateur designers solve problems as-is.

\- Good designers solve the meta-problem of how to solve problems. They
assemble generative assets, insights and aesthetics that have utility beyond
the immediate situations.

Designers don't JUST solve problems, they build systems that keep on giving.
Teach a man to fish, etc.

The journey is more important than the destination yes, BECAUSE... the
destination is a moving target, and the hero needs to know how to deal with
unexpected setbacks, trials, etc.

Sorry, rambled on a bit. Didn't want your great point to get misunderstood.
Hope I didn't just make things more convoluted, heh.

~~~
colmtuite
I agree with most of that. I was actually planning to write a much longer post
but ran out of time. Perhaps I'll elaborate with another post next week.

Thanks for embellishing some of my points :)

